#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Международный фестиваль «Россия, Индия, Тибет» c 15 по 23 августа 2009 года

## Djampel Tharchin

> Главное событие фестиваля – участие в нем делегации буддийских монахов из крупнейшего тибетского монастыря Дрепунг Гоман Дацан. В монастыре, откуда прибыли монахи, действуют религиозно-философский, тантрический, астрологический и медицинский факультеты. Там получают высшее философско-буддийское образование более 5000 монахов из Тибета, Бутана, гималайских регионов Индии, Монголии, Непала, в том числе 69 человек из России.
> 
> Монахи построят в Музее имени Н.К.Рериха мандалу из цветного мраморного песка, которая будет посвящена Белой Таре - одному из божеств тибетского буддизма, символизирующему исключительную чистоту и трансцендентную мудрость. Её отличительный знак – распустившийся лотос в руке. Практика Белой Тары способствует духовному росту и продлению жизни.


подробнее>>

расписание>>

----------

Йонтен Цо (19.08.2009)

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

Не знаю на счёт денег, возможно и берут, на сайте об этом информации нет.
А сам я там пока не был, думаю зайти когда мандалу построят, если время будет.

----------


## Топпер

Тогда отпишите сюда потом свои впечатления. Будет интересно почитать.

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Тогда отпишите сюда потом свои впечатления. Будет интересно почитать.


Был я сегодня вечером там. Мандала уже построена.

Конечно если бы было объявлено типа: монахи монастыря Дрепунг Гоман строят мандалу Белой Тары, проводят лекции по буддизму, дают передачи на чтение мантр и тп, то там было бы видимо буддистов всё же побольше. А так какой то там фестиваль, который проводит «Семейная мастерская Тарасовых» - как то не особо звучит, ИМХО конечно же.

На счёт денег: мероприятие платное, да ещё и благотворительное, проводится в помещении музея, да и монахам надо было на какието средства приехать, жить, питаться и тп. Так что не обессудьте, за это надобно и заплатить: 200 руб за каждое обычное мероприятие, но за какие то особые мероприятия типа разрушения мандалы, некоторых посвящений - видимо побольше.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

А за общение с монахами отдельно от просмотра мандалы не берут денег?

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

> А за общение с монахами отдельно от просмотра мандалы не берут денег?


вроде бы нет, правда они почти все время заняты

----------


## Kash

зашел.   "Ритуал посвящения на чтение мантр Будды сострадания. Проводит Геше Лхарамба Отог Ринпоче Тензин Дамчой" вход 600 руб. 
говорят благотворительность.

----------


## Гьялцен

Ага, а ритуал Белой Тары- 1500 руб, разрушение- 1500 руб. 
Крызыс, наверно.

----------


## Vadgr

> Ага, а ритуал Белой Тары- 1500 руб, разрушение- 1500 руб. 
> Крызыс, наверно.


я не то что бы поддерживал платный вход - но по другому деньги на монастырь "собрать2 проблематично - у нас нет или крайне мало спонсоров чтобы могли дать сразу. наскотлько мне известно музей забирает себе 30% от вырученных средств, остальное монахам.  + из этих же средств затраты на приезд сюда и поездки по РФ. так что "ссобой" остается немного.

Отог Ринпоче очень сильный Учитель - с первого класса в Гомане. Человек больших Знаний и Сострадания. кстати, после обеда пищу невкушает =)))

----------


## Kash

> Отог Ринпоче очень сильный Учитель - с первого класса в Гомане. Человек больших Знаний и Сострадания. кстати, после обеда пищу невкушает =)))


 ну ясно, сильный учитель - 1500, слабый 1000, а если ещё и сам чему научится у поситителей, то и бесплатно  :Wink: 

я уверен что на этом мероприятии никто не обогатился, но всё же, как то мне было обидно видеть, как люди приходят, читают, и УХОДЯТ, мног людей  :Smilie: 
но я свою обиду использовал для практики, чего и им советую

----------

